# VANCOUVER | Oakridge Centre Redevelopment | 34 fl | 32 fl | 17 fl | fl x 7 | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Henriquez Partners Architects has applied to the City of Vancouver for permission to develop on this site, consisting of:

• Two mixed-use buildings; one comprised of one 32-storey tower (Building 6) and one 17-storey tower (Building 7) containing a total of 329 Dwelling Units; atop one podium containing Retail/Office Uses, and the other comprised of one 34-storey tower (Building 8) containing a total of 286 Dwelling Units; atop one podium containing Retail Uses; all over three levels of underground parking;
• A portion of the future 9-acre Park along with a two-storey accessory building containing Retail Use;
• A total Floor Space Ratio of 0.95 (approximately 108,862 m²); and
• A maximum geodetic building height of 186.29 m for Building 6, 143.90 m for Building 7, and 191.90 m for

5931 Cambie Street (Oakridge Vancouver)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20181211_115203 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20181211_115124 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20181211_115056 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice project


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## MikeVegas (Sep 12, 2002)

Beautiful project. Gorgeous.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* From Ordinary to Extraordinary: Added Density and Mixed Use, Vancouver’s Mall Redevelopments Charge Ahead *
Sep 10, 2021
Urban Land Magazine _Excerpt_ 

As a metropolis of 2.6 million residents, Vancouver is a medium-sized city by North American standards. Due to significant growth demands and being constrained by the ocean to the west, mountains to the north, an international border to the south, Vancouver is resetting the plot on how to provide for further growth by mixing uses and density at outdated retail centers.

Vancouver has become a forerunner of such massive redevelopment repurposing aging retail centers, transforming them into massive mixed-use districts (MXDs). With residential, office, and hotel along with more appropriate retail, these projects are becoming cities within a city. Befitting this new stature are iconic towers reaching for the sky laced with tree-lined streets and lush landscaped pedestrian gardens at a dozen different developments in the region.

...

Over the last two decades, both the rise of ecommerce and the sameness of malls, often surrounded by excess parking with few transit links, made these projects ripe for redevelopment. It seems Vancouver has found the elixir to create next-generation North American retail centers which respond to these changes in consumer demands and aspirations. The community reset its thinking as a place to multitask and in doing so become a new destination also catering to leisure and cultural community needs.

...

As one of Vancouver’s original and more successful malls, the 28.5 acre (11.5 hectare) , 574,000 square-foot (43,326 sq m) Oakridge Centre is undergoing complete transformation to include 10 residential towers housing 2,600 units for 6,000 residents, almost doubling of its retail footprint, plus 600,000 square feet (55,742 sq m) of office, 10-acre (4 hectare) public park, and 100,000 square feet civic center incorporating a new library, daycare, senior center and community center.

Its goal is to transform it from a single purpose, enclosed mall into a major cultural hub and the new municipal town center for the city. Development is well underway. Plans have just been released for two more residential towers totaling 615 units. Both towers will sit atop a podium featuring retail and office.

More : From Ordinary to Extraordinary: Added Density and Mixed Use, Vancouver’s Mall Redevelopments Charge Ahead - Urban Land Magazine


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 3


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Lexus LX570, on Flickr
Untitled by Lexus LX570, on Flickr
Untitled by Lexus LX570, on Flickr
Untitled by Lexus LX570, on Flickr
Untitled by Lexus LX570, on Flickr
Untitled by Lexus LX570, on Flickr
Untitled by Lexus LX570, on Flickr
Untitled by Lexus LX570, on Flickr


----------

